# Logoexport: Freehand zu InDesign?



## jensen (1. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Freunde der Vektoren,

ich habe ein Problem mit einem *in Freehand angelegten Logo.* Dieses möchte ich jetzt *in einem InDesign-Layout * haben.

Ich habe es zunächst aus FH kopiert, in Illustrator eingesetzt, als .ai gespeichert, diese dann in ID platziert. Sah auch gut aus (vektorisiert eben), aber ich kann es dort nicht mehr bearbeiten.
Das *eigentliche Problem * trat erst gestern beim *Drucker * auf, wobei einfach *weisse Randflächen des Logos nicht* (bzw. nur bei einem Teil des Logos) *gedruckt * wurden. 

Ich kann das Logo zwar als eps sichern und dann in ID platzieren, aber dann kann ich es auch nicht mehr editieren.

Entweder bin ich gerade etwas denkblockiert oder es ist wirklich so kompliziert..  
Also, *wie bekomme ich das (vektorisierte) FH-Logo in InDesign, wo ich es dann noch bearbeiten kann?*

Vielen Dank schonmal!
Jens


----------



## jensen (2. Oktober 2005)

Help!   

mfg!
jens


----------



## 555 (2. Oktober 2005)

Hallo jensen,

soweit ich weiß hat das noch nie funktioniert,
dass man ein Vektorlogo in InDesign editieren kann.

Ich habe es gerade selbst auspropiert,
es funktioniert nicht, aber vieleicht mach ich auch was falsch.

MfG
555


----------



## regurge (2. Oktober 2005)

falls du Illustrator hättest ( könntest dir ja auch die Demoversion wo runterladen) wäre das einfach indem du einfach die Illu Dateien in das Indesign Dokument importierst und so im nachhinein alle Daten noch im jeweiligen Prg ändern kannst.


----------



## jensen (2. Oktober 2005)

555 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..soweit ich weiß hat das noch nie funktioniert,
> dass man ein Vektorlogo in InDesign editieren kann.



Oh oh, das sind ja gute Aussichten..   

@regurge: so hab ich das ja gemacht. Allerdings zeigt ID bei der platzierten .ai unter "Informationen" folgendes an: "Adobe Portable Document Format (PDF)", was ich auch nicht verstehen kann.

Bis jetzt wäre die einzige Möglichkeit wohl nur eine platzierte .eps, welche auch bei "Anzeige mit hoher Qualität" vernünftig angezeigt wird. Aber ob es dann beim Drucker klappt..   

Vielleicht kommt die Erleuchtung ja noch. Bis Dienstag muss ich das jedenfalls geklärt haben, dann gehts um die Wurst..

mfg!
jens


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

Nur zur Info: InDesign ist ein Layoutprogramm, wo keine Vektordateien nachträglich 
noch bearbeitet werden können - dafür gibt es die schon angesprochenen Illustrator,
Freehand und Konsorten.

Gruss


----------



## jensen (3. Oktober 2005)

@Markus: stimmt schon, aber man kann dort auch Vektorobjekte zeichnen und diese dann auch bearbeiten..

Wisst ihr denn zufällig, wie ich die Ausgabe des Druckers "´vorhersehen", also anzeigen lassen kann? Es ist ein Xerox DocuColor 5252.

Ansonsten werd ich auf zwei verschiedene Wege eine eps platzieren, und das ganze Plakat zur Sicherheit nochmal in FH nachbauen..   

mfg!
jens


----------



## jensen (5. Oktober 2005)

So, der Druck hat geklappt. Ich habs jetzt mit einer in ID platzierten eps aus FH gelöst.

Meinen Fehler konnte ich "simulieren" durch die Option *Ansicht - Überdruckenvorschau * in ID bzw. *Erweitert - Überdruckenvorschau * in Acrobat.
Mit der neu eingesetzten eps hats dann geklappt. Der Fehler lag irgendwo beim Transfer zwischen FH und AI.

mfg!
jens


----------



## wanda wanders (5. Oktober 2005)

Save as Editable EPS is the easiest way to do this. The document stays fully editable by Freehand, and can be placed in InDesign directly. Only drawback is an increase in filesize as the EPS contains the original Freehand document.


----------



## _chefrocka (5. Oktober 2005)

Irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht - bei mir scheint es (so, wie ich das verstanden hab) zu funktionieren. Ich benutze InDesign und Illustrator in der CS Version.

° ich zeichne ein Vektorobjekt in Illustrator
° kopiere es und füge es in InDesign ein
° mit dem *Direktauswahl-Tool* (weißer Cursor) kann ich das eingefügte Objekt in InDesign bearbeiten, Punkte auswählen und neue mit dem Pfad-Werkzeug hinzufügen


----------

